# Opinion needed re 5 day bfn fet



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi 

Had 2 fet 5 day transferred on July 12 - did pregnancy test this morning - 10 days after transfer - negative - am due to clinic on Thursday for blood test - had cramping but no bleeding - what are my chances ? this is my 4th time - 3 failed ivf s so far - had endo scratch & felt I did everything right - any advise or words of hope ? 

Thanks ladies


----------



## hldevere (Apr 16, 2013)

So in theory your AF was due yesterday is that right? I've read that 10% of women don't get a positive result on the pregnancy tests until after AF is due so you might be in that group.  My clinic also told me that FETs can sometimes take longer to implant than fresh so you might be a late implanter? Basically you can't give up hope until you get your blood results... keeping everything crossed for you .  i know its torture


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for your reply ... Appreciate the advise...I am not sure when my period was due... Was put on the pill by the clinic... Think my period was due on July 12 - date of fet but am unsure ... Hoping that I am a late implanter .... Thanks again ... I suppose the best thing is to wait for the bloods and I probably shouldn't have done a pregnancy test myself  ..


----------



## Sunshinequeen (Mar 26, 2012)

Annie,

How are you doing? Did you have your blood test today? When do you get your result? I'm really crossing my fingers for you. 

I had 1 x 5 day FET on 13 July. My OTD is tomorrow. For a number of reasons I was really positive about this cycle and was convinced that it was going to be positive. I did a HPT yesterday and it was negative. I was heart broken. I will do a HPT again tomorrow but my gut feeling is that normally if it is a positive then it will be positive if you do a HPT on day 10. There are always exceptions but I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that my test is likely to be negative again tomorrow. 

I am very lucky as our FET in August 2012 was successful and we have a beautiful 15 month old daughter. . . . She's a joy but I would really like her to have a sibling. After really struggling first time around I just thought that we would be lucky this time and it would all happen first time. Now wondering why I was so naive.

We still have 3 snow babies so maybe we'll have better luck next time. 

Good luck with your result and sending you big hugs. 

xxxxx


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi girls

Thank you for posting... Unfortunately The blood tests confirmed that I wasn't pregnant ... Devastated needless to say .. That's my third failed attempt & I also had a cancelled cycle ...time I think to quit as I don't think I am able for this any longer...wish you both success & maybe you might post & let me know how things progress for you both ... Thanks again for everything ...I really appreciate your kind words, thoughts & advise xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

annief I'm so sorry for the repeated failures, have you ever had a hysteroscopy? I urge you if you ever feel strong enough and in the financial position to do so to please try Serum clinic in Athens, so many of us have found penny tailors your treatment for you and she has great success rates too both OE and DE x


----------

